# 3rd DIUI 3rd BFN :(



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Gutted! this BFN has hit me harder than the 2 before. For this one I took Clomid 50mg. I didn't have an HCG injection as the consultant thought it uneccessary as i ovulate fine on my own. Is there any other medication i could take to help things happen? Going to ring the clinic in a bit but the last 3 DIUIs were done on the same day as my LH surge and so i'm thinking maybe have another shot at DIUI but make sure i dont have the insemination until the day after my LH surge? Does anyone think i have a better chance this way? 

Also has anyone had a successfull IUI at LWC Darlington?


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Just spoken to Consultant, I'm having IVF with the clinics egg share program.


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi wendybess

so sorry to read of your bfn, good luck though for your next tx at Darlington.

why not have a look at the north east thread, im sure theres a few ladies over there whose had tx at LWC Darlo

take care

xx


----------

